# An $11,000 plane?



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

How many of these are you going to order right away? 
I just ran across Holtey planes and the latest offering runs around £9936* which is around $12,202 US.. Needless to say I'll run right out and start robbing banks to start my own collection..
They're pretty and all, but TWELVE THOUSAND DOLLARS for a single plane? I can't think of anything I would ever build that would possibly justify a $12,000 plane..
http://www.holteyplanes.com
*the £9936 model is featured in Furniture and Cabinet Making magazine, apparently a UK publication.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

For that price it should at least fly.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Steve Neul said:


> For that price it should at least fly.


....dangit steve, every bloody time you beat me to the joke


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

That's got to be the best looking plane I've ever seen. But the price is ridiculous. 
It's a tool, not a wedding ring. I guess he's selling some. You wouldn't have to sell too many to have a nice "plane" income.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

There is a visible category of people which we refer to as "more money than brains."
They are in a league unto themselves.
They are very real and very freakin' rich with disposable income. Amazing to watch.
Those planes will sell. Bragging rights is all they care about.

For >$12kilobucks, I'll buy my neighbor to do the job.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Maybe Holtey was looking up prices to see what he should sell them for. He Google, "Home built planes for sale" and saw prices in the $30,000.00 to $45,000.00 range. (he never even looked at the pictures of the aircraft)

"Hot, damn," he thought!!! "I'm gonna get rich making these things!" 
"Since I am new to the game, I'll ask a much lower price to get my 'foot in the door,'" he mused!


----------



## Rodrat (Aug 31, 2016)

I think for that much money it should plane the wood on its own while I go make something to eat.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Rodrat said:


> I think for that much money it should plane the wood on its own while I go make something to eat.


For that much money you can buy three that will plane the wood while you eat a sandwich


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

It depends on whether you buy the right tool for the job, or just for the pleasure of owning what is supposed to be the best and most expensive. To a millionaire hobbyist, the cost is irrelevant. Rather like a diamond studded watch.
johnep


----------



## Tree Hugger (Sep 1, 2011)

Good for him that he found a niche market that he can make a living at ( considering the cost of equip. in his shop probably not the standard of living you might imagine).
I wouldn't be surprised if most of his planes end up inside a display case.
http://www.holteyplanes.com/about.html


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Bandsaw blade breaks? Phone and have a new bandsaw delivered. Same people.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

A bit like a local double glazing company. Neighbour had a misted window, company wanted to sell her a complete new triple frame. Got it done on my advice by a local glazing company for $125.
johnep


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Dang! At that price, I'll buy two of them. I figure that my credit card, with interest, will have it paid off in about 10 years. By then, I'll be too old to lift it.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

"I have now reached the point where it is time for me to retire from plane making and so this limited edition No. 984 Panel plane is my Swan Song."

The key phrase you're missing is "limited edition." This isn't a tool, it's a collector's item. Being made by Holtey, I'm sure it will work beautifully (I've only heard good things about the quality of his work), but that's not what the price is for.


----------

